# An alle Firmen



## Thomas9904

Auch Firmen, die keine Partner vom Anglerboard sind, können ab sofort einen Thread hier im Werbepartnerforum schreiben lassen.

Im Gegensatz zu Partnern bekommen diese Firmen diesen Service natürlich nicht kostenlos.

Der Preis der einmaligen Gebühr für jeden eröffneten Thread richtet sich nach Anzahl der Zeichen, unsere Partner können das Werbepartnerforum weiterhin kostenlos nutzen so viel sie wollen.

Infos und Preise erhalten Sie bei Interesse unter:

werbung@Anglerboard.de


----------

